# Snows on OLN



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The Outdoor Network (OLN) has a feature this week on greater snow goose hunting along the east coast.

It is really strange to see them hunting snows right next to a major street with a whole lot of traffic going by. It would be comparable to shooting them within suburban Fargo.

But, they hammered them using what looked to be about 75 "stuffer" decoys. Five guys to a blind seemed a little too cozy for me. But, it still looked like they were having a ball.

Expanded hunting seasons have been able to stabilize the population at about 700,000 birds, down from a peak of 800,000 birds. The hunters are benefiting from a degradation of the birds' natural habitat, the off-shore marsh. So, the birds have to come inland to grain fields to feed where they are vulnerable to the hunter's gun.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's a DU show.It has been on a couple of times.What I found interesting is that they were laying with their backs to the birds coming in and took them after they had gone over the blinds and going away from them.In fact one of them remarked about seeing feet right above his head.


----------



## Swany (Jan 17, 2003)

rge number of farms to have any chance at providing decent snow goose hunting. The number of birds killed on the eastern flyway are miniscule as compared to the central flyway.


----------

